# Marathon area



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

Anyone in the Marathon area fish inshore or reef (NOT TARPON)? Will pay,split,barter,trade for trip(s) week of May11-15.My skiff is strictly skinny water & staying home. Thanks in advance!


----------

